# My first acrylic pen



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Didn't come out to good but passable. Had a nice sharp gouge to use the turning was really good. The sanding and finish process was inadequet though still looks good to me. Actually enjoyed this attempt at it then the last. Last time I tried found out how explosive they really are.  This is a roller ball fountain pen. A first also for me it has it's pros and cons but is a good pen project. Wasn't as much as a delight like get from doing the slim pens or the ero pen so I have 4 more to go the rest will be done with wood. And I have three more of the elete fountain pens to do waiting on the 2 step bit to arrive. So wish me luck on those. This one is with crush red violet acrylic with the gold fountain pen.  Sorry didn't relize I didn't get the shot with the clip on the cap end but it's there what a day.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work there Glen. I haven't tried one of those acrylic's yet. I hear they turn a little different. Did you sand with the micro mesh or the plastic polishing pads? 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good to me Glenmore. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

challagan said:


> Nice work there Glen. I haven't tried one of those acrylic's yet. I hear they turn a little different. Did you sand with the micro mesh or the plastic polishing pads?
> 
> Corey



Use regular sand paper 400 grit then went to mico mesh pads up to 12,000 still had some scratches. Found out I should have wet sanded and it would have come out really nice so I was told. With the turning part I turned up the speed and made darn sure my gouge was good and sharp. Pretty good though being it was my very first one that I did. Thanks Corey and Dave for the comments and yes there will be more pics.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice looking pen!

Is it harder to do than out of wood?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore the pen looks great. You did a great job especially using a gouge. I tried a gouge and just kept getting chunks blown out on the blank. Two things I do different on acrylics. First is I use a razor sharp skew. I know the dreaded skew. Gives you nice whiffy curlies and also a nice surface. In fact I just use micromesh and don't need sand paper at all. I also use the beall buff system with tripoli, white diamond and then I put renissance wax on it for the final buff. The tripoli and white diamond will take any scratches out you have left after micromeshing. Keep'em coming. They do get easier.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bernie... I figured there were a few 'tricks of the trade' that Glenmore wasn't aware of yet...

I'm sure those tips will help him a lot.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BernieW said:


> First is I use a razor sharp skew. I know the dreaded skew. Gives you nice whiffy curlies and also a nice surface.


Bernie, your an evil person... just evil  I am screwed... or skewed 

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

challagan said:


> Bernie, your an evil person... just evil  I am screwed... or skewed
> 
> corey


What me evil??????


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bernie I am evil with the skew I get a nice cut then I oops move the wrong way and bam all screwed up so I find it easier with the gouge because I get more control. I also found out through the grapevine that wet sanding with micro mesh does a lot better job so until next time I'll try that. Thanks for the compliments on it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

hey your not alone Glen, I have ruined more stuff with that damn skew! Just funning with you Bernie! Your the man with that skew! Are you using the Lancer skew on pens as well? 

Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good to me.
'how explosive they really are' Is this something one should pay attention to??
Never made a pen so I don't know.
Take care
Doyle  


Glenmore said:


> Didn't come out to good but passable. Had a nice sharp gouge to use the turning was really good. The sanding and finish process was inadequet though still looks good to me. Actually enjoyed this attempt at it then the last. Last time I tried found out how explosive they really are.  This is a roller ball fountain pen. A first also for me it has it's pros and cons but is a good pen project. Wasn't as much as a delight like get from doing the slim pens or the ero pen so I have 4 more to go the rest will be done with wood. And I have three more of the elete fountain pens to do waiting on the 2 step bit to arrive. So wish me luck on those. This one is with crush red violet acrylic with the gold fountain pen.  Sorry didn't relize I didn't get the shot with the clip on the cap end but it's there what a day.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Doyle, that refers to when and if you get a catch it will dig in and blow chunks out of the blank  Really hacks you off when it happens. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

challagan said:


> hey your not alone Glen, I have ruined more stuff with that damn skew! Just funning with you Bernie! Your the man with that skew! Are you using the Lancer skew on pens as well?
> 
> Corey


I know you are kidding buddy. Yep I use that big Lacer skew on about everything. Believe it or not I use the big 1 3/8" to do work on the finials that I make. I find it just as easy as the little ones but seem to have more control.

Glenmore and Corey I learned a lot about the skew with Lacer's video "The Skew". Excellent video. I took 2 x 4's and cut them into 2 x 2's. I think went thru about 8 ft. before I really felt comfortable with it but once you get it there is no better tool in my books for a smooth finish. Most of the pens wood or acrylic I do not sand when using the skew. I just run thru the micromesh and buff.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie I use both the skew and the gouge. I just prefer the gouge over the skew. Where did you find the video at I'm interested.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Bernie I use both the skew and the gouge. I just prefer the gouge over the skew. Where did you find the video at I'm interested.


Can't remember for sure Glenmore but it was either Craft Supply USA or Packard Woodworks. The name is "The Skew Chisel" The Dark Side and The Sweet Side. I buy about 95% of my stuff from them. Alan Lacer's video is about the best I have seen for teaching the skew. He takes it slow and is very deliberate. He takes you thru all aspects from the differences between the straight and curved skew to sharpening and then to using one. I have his big 1 3/8" which is a 1/4" thick and love it. I made a 3/4" wide by 1 1/8" tall spinning top for my grandson with it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, as I just told you on Skype, you're pens really are beautiful, but as I also told you, without photo-shoots how are we non-turners ever going to acquire the necessary skills? You are not alone in this respect, there really are not enough photographs showing how projects are made, so who cares if the background is cluttered or there is sawdust everywhere, I'm sure that describes most shops, it indicates that it is a working shop, not a showroom!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Glenmore, as I just told you on Skype, you're pens really are beautiful, but as I also told you, without photo-shoots how are we non-turners ever going to acquire the necessary skills? You are not alone in this respect, there really are not enough photographs showing how projects are made, so who cares if the background is cluttered or there is sawdust everywhere, I'm sure that describes most shops, it indicates that it is a working shop, not a showroom!



I have only turned one large lamp... that was in Jr. High school...

I think I can say that in the interest of Shop Safety, Glenmore should NOT attempt to show himself turning a small pen.

Even* if* he could setup a tripod, adjust the view finder what he 'thinks' will be the picture area desired, get the lighting set, turn the 'timer' on, push the shutter button, turn on the lathe, pick up the tool, and attempt to get into proper pose for the picture, and probably being unsafely distracted, *the UNSAFE working conditions should be avoided and NOT be attempted.*

Still & NON action shots could probably be done... but when it comes to the proper way to hold the turning tools, etc. it may be difficult to do.

*IMHO, Glenmore should not be pressured into producing a "turning photo-shoot".*

*Shop Safety is more important.*


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll probablly get the shots when Pete comes into visit me. He is a one handed turner lost his left hand in a mechanical accident.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

JOE, I don't know if you were joking, but if you were not, it would indicate that you haven't watched any of my many photo-shoots, if you had you would know that they are not action shots but stills taken during the making of a project.
For instance:
http://www.routerforums.com/49052-post1.html


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Harry, how would you suggest Glenmore take a photo-shoot so you could know how to turn a small writing pen?

While he's holding a tool up to the workpiece... to show an important Part of pen turning? (whether the lathe is turning or not).

Glenmore had the best answer... to have an Aid to take pictures, etc.

Let's leave the subject to Glenmore, from here, OK?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, I think what Harry meant was he would like to see photos of the process, not action photos but photos of the steps on how the job is done. For example I know that pens are turned on a mandrel but have never seen one chucked up. I have no clue about the process of how the pen is divided and the parts installed. I do know there are special presses to assemble the pens, and that there are many different "bushings" that can be installed. I think viewing the steps would benefit members.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, you took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Joe, I think what Harry meant was he would like to see photos of the process, not action photos but photos of the steps on how the job is done. For example I know that pens are turned on a mandrel but have never seen one chucked up. I have no clue about the process of how the pen is divided and the parts installed. I do know there are special presses to assemble the pens, and that there are many different "bushings" that can be installed. I think viewing the steps would benefit members.



OK, I AGREE... you obviously know more about pen making than I do...

Glenmore, now you know what job you must do...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Going to give a go tomorrow won't be on for awhile but tomorrow I will be out there gluing some blanks up so that will be a start possibly even turning.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"OK, I AGREE... you obviously know more about pen making than I do..."

Not so Joe, hence the reason for wanting a photo-shoot, so we ALL will have a good idea of how pens are made.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Going to give a go tomorrow won't be on for awhile but tomorrow I will be out there gluing some blanks up so that will be a start possibly even turning.


Yeah Glenmore, you have your work ready for you!

Just be SAFE... use your Macro (close up) setting, and above all, Stay Cool!

It got to 105* today in the shade... right outside my back door!
It was fricken HOT...
It was SO Hot, the rabbit was asking me for a swimming pool... even a passerby Duck chimed in for a place to swim!
I told the dumb bunny & duck... "That takes money honey bunny!" 

Too late for that now...

I'm looking forward to your Pen Tutorial.

Take care...


----------

